# quality standards



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

grade of the honey is determined by its moisture content.

other than that, theres flavor

and how much its been filtered, for store bought honey atleast.

i'd make sure you pick a honey you enjoy, give honey a good name









not just liquid sugar.


----------



## mikes (May 20, 2004)

instead of imported honey how about suporting a local beekeeper and carrying their honey. You will find that people are willing to pay more for local honey. Sorry just a soap box I end up on.


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

i'd rather have good honey than local honey anyday.

plus good honey is better because it encourages those who bought the honey to continue wanting to enjoy more honey .

i still crave that first honey i had on my cherrios every morning


----------



## eris (May 6, 2005)

The store I work for is a major international chain. Unfortunately limiting honey to local will not work although individual stores do carry honey local to their area. Another thing that came to mind is to require producers to list where the honey is from... country of origin.

Anyone else?


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

again. i must say, taste, really. i mean it.

that and maximum moisture of 19.1%
and never below 17.1%? i wouldn't go too low anyway, i'd hate for it to ferment after they open it.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

jalal, it doesn't ferment from going too low, it ferments from going too high, and your 19.1% is too high. Anything above 18.6 is begging for problems.

BubbaBob


----------



## eris (May 6, 2005)

jalal,
So how would you write up taste into a statement of quality standards? How would you measure it? How would you guarentee that your products met that standard and how would you inform your honey producers what that standard is and how they can meet that standard?


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I now only sell out of my home but I give free samples and it sells honey better than anything I can write. Customers come back because my honey tastes better than store honey.
Clint


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Jalal:

as a chef, I can honestly tell you that one can not measure how good something tasts. Lets use wine for example. I might like a Pinot Noir with my steak but you might say to me "Isaac... this pinot noir sucks. I like Syrah with this dish". We could argue all day as to which is right or wrong but the true answer is all up to the individual.


----------

